# Windows ICS with Xbox 360



## Irnbru (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi guys, im having a bit of trouble when it comes to using windows ICS. From what ive read im able to connect my PC to my modem via the USB cable and to connect my Xbox 360 to my PC using a crossover cable and my ethernet port.

My Broadband provider is Telewest and im using a surfboard modem that has both a USB and Ethernet ports. Is there any way that i would be able to connect both to my modem as there are two seperate ports to connect to?

Im just wondering what can i do here? Is there a way of having to seperate IP address' so i can use both the xbox online and the PC at the same time?

Thanks,
Ross.


----------



## pistonsfreak (Sep 6, 2006)

i have a 360 and i also have a router for my laptop. i just plugged the ethernet cable into a router jack


----------



## bibitob (Sep 25, 2006)

The only way that would work is if you have a cable modem/router. Otherwise, I don't think you can share your internet between your Xbox 360 and your PC at the same time. You'll just confuse the poor thing.

I recommend you purchase a router if you want to be able to connect your Xbox 360 and PC at the same time. The prices are going down very quick. Might I suggest this router:

http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/GWirelessRouters/WGR614.aspx

I purchased it at Best Buy on sale and it hasn't given me any problems.

-B


----------

